# Koi laichen ab



## SUI JIN (12. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin,

die Temperaturen führen auch zu Höchstleistungen im Teich.

Gestern Mittag haben meine Koi abgelaicht, es war ein Gewusel ohne Ende.


----------



## teich-freak (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen ab*

Glückwunsch


----------



## ra_ll_ik (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen ab*

Moin...
ist schon ne dolle Sache...aber.........du hast ja immer noch keine Algen....


----------



## SUI JIN (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen ab*

LOL Ralf, Algen werde ich wohl auch nicht so schnell bekommen.

Obwohl, Schwebelagen sind so langsam auch bei mir im Teich...aber...nun habe ich doch einmal die UVC angebaut.


----------



## Kampfkoi (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Koi laichen ab*

Ich dachte die Koi laichen nur morgens ab ?


----------

